# Picking up poop for litter training



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

How does everyone do this? I use tweezers and go one piece at a time, but this is a bit tedious. Any better methods?


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I used a cat litter scoop at first.
Then I just plain ol' used my hands, as long as you wash your hands and scrub your nails afterwards, I don't see the problem.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I use kleenex, I can get a few pieces per grab


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

I use a single piece of toilet tissue. It's cheaper than kleenex, so says my wife.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i just use my hands, so long as its not too moist. but i lived on a farm for a while and have had a infant son only a few years ago. poop doesn't phase me any


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I use kleenex or toilet paper, whatever's around at the time. There's no way I could pick it up with my bare hands o_o;


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I am with Twitch on this one LoL after having kids rat poo is nothing!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

ugh.i hated the green smooshy poop. it stank SO BAD. a tip for those that haven't experience human babies poop, those juicy gummy candies that come in packages turn into nuclear waste on the way out. after dealing with that, i've never had a problem with rat poop. at least rat poop is solid and dry. the odor from rat leavings won't make your eyes water either.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I use a tissue to push all of them in one pile and then pick them up like that.

Yeah, I was 11 when my sister was born...I think I puked at least ten times before she made 1 year. xD


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i use my fingers, even if it's squishy and gross, which it only is in the bath


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Fingers. 

I'm too lazy to deal with tearing off individual squares of toilet paper, and although I haven't had a kid myself, I used to baby sit a 6 month old for 8 or 9 hours, and had a dog that got old and pooped in the house all the time. Compact little rat raisins ain't no thing at all!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

twitch said:


> ugh.i hated the green smooshy poop. it stank SO BAD. a tip for those that haven't experience human babies poop, those juicy gummy candies that come in packages turn into nuclear waste on the way out. after dealing with that, i've never had a problem with rat poop. at least rat poop is solid and dry. the odor from rat leavings won't make your eyes water either.


haha sour patch kids were the worst with my oldest! But the face was priceless!!!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Hands  There is too much for me to try the tweazers. When it's squishy I use baby wipes. I go through a lot of baby wipes when they are on meds and the yogurt sometimes just doesn't cut it for Hobbes.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

my fingers
 normal rat poops are like horse poops, mostly dry and not (usually) incredibly smelly. for those evil green poops, i definately use a tissue.

unless you have open cuts, you should be fine just washing your hands afterward. if you do have cuts or hangnails or anything open, i would wear gloves, or use tissues just to be safe.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm so glad everyone said that they just use their fingers, because that's what I was thinking about doing as well but I was worried everyone would call me gross. Looks like I'll be touching poop from here on out.


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

lmfao yah i use my fingers. xD


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

We're all a lovely bunch!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I go with the finger method... After being around cows and chickens rat poo is nothing.

My best friend and I have decided we'd be more inclined to have children if they had pellet poo like rats


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks guys for reinforcing my already-firm stance on never having babies XD


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

haha, i use my fingers too!! =]
touching rat "raisins" doesn't gross me out at all..picking up dog poop is a different story though. xD


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow. I love this thread.

I'm with you, Mana. 

Fingers, as well.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

As much as I hate to admit it, fingers as well!

If they've had a lot of veggies and things, then tissue. Oh god, tissue.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I just use my hands  They're just dry little raisins, so it's no big deal.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Haha, I use my fingers. But then again, I've been changing diapers and wiping noses for a living since I was 16... so nothing is really gross to me, either.


----------

